# Yesterday's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a small cook on the smoker(Akorn) for former co-workers. I did a whole packer brisket for my former dept manager, and a pastrami, 6 armadillo eggs, and 3 dozen ABTs for the other folks on the list. I also did a butt for my family. I did the brisket in burnt ends. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Coffee wet rub on the brisket. That is what she wanted. Here are some pics.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks amazing. I have an Akorn. I love it but I'm not getting results like that. Wow


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

beautiful meat!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Paymaster scores again!! Great looking food....I know it has to taste even better!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all. The brisket was done over night Wednesday nite and the rest done on Thursday. I got the Akorn to 250* and went to bed. I let the brisket ride for about 8 hours. When I got up it was at 190* internal but did not probe tender so I let it go for a while more. It was almost 200* before it passed my probe test. Then I pulled it.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

All of it looks excellent!! What's the ingredients for the dillo eggs if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> All of it looks excellent!! What's the ingredients for the dillo eggs if you don't mind my asking?


A cored jalapeno pepper stuffed with a piece of white and a piece of yellow cheese, then encased in a half pound of breakfast sausage.


----------

